# Dry firing



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

I was reading in the glossary about shooting an empty pouch and not to do it. Why?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

With no weight in the pouch, the sling moves faster creating needless extra wear on the assembly. Also no weight in the pouch adds to the possibility of fork hits and rubbers going off center because of less stability. Hope this helps Bud.


----------



## Gsurko (Mar 25, 2021)

I does, thanks.


----------

